# Rügen turned 1 year old today! *pic heavy



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-size: 14pt'>Rügen's 1st birthday is today! I can't believe how wonderful, sweet and well behaved he is. He has this funny/goofy sense of humor that I just adore. I wanted to say Thank You to everyone on the board for all their help and guidance.</span></span>










<span style='font-size: 14pt'>My little puppy has grown up~*but don't tell him that*!</span>











A few photos of Rügen turning from a little tyke into the beefcake we all know and I love.

































































<span style='font-size: 14pt'>*What a difference a few summer weeks make!*</span>












































































More to come~


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

. nice pics.


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Looking real Good !!

happy Birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy B Day sweetie Rügen!!! That last pic is sooo handsome!! OMG the BABY Rügen pics are too adorable! Many wonderful happy returns, beautiful handsome hunka hunka boy!!!!!!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome! 

I can't believe Rugen is already one. Where has the time gone?


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Rugenn way to gooooooooooo..Happy birthday, i remember his puppy pics..he is gorgeous, wonderful showline...


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Rugen!
You take great pictures! 
You've got enough for your own calendar right here! 
(And it would be a lot better than some I've seen.)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Rugen! I hope that he was well spoiled today!!!










p.s. He is such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

what a beautiful dog


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday!
And WOWSA he's gorgeous!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, Happy Birthday Rugen! I hope your mom got you lots of presents!! Love the pics, they really have shown how he has grown!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

beefcake Rugen

OMG Cara where did the time go
He is just plain handsome and Hunkalicous

I can't believe he is a year old 
WOW he is awesome


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

he's lovely! Happy Bday!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Rugen! He is growing up to be so handsome - lol I love that upsidedown picture!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your warm birthday wishes! I can't believe it has been a year either- my little puppy isn't so tiny anymore. He was totally spoiled today!!! He got lots of love and a new toy for heavy chewers which he demolished in about 20 minutes. He had a great time, plus It snowed just for him on his birthday (at least he thinks so).









That upsidedown picture is so Rugen. I was taking a video of the pups playing and Rugen stayed that way long enough to change settings on the camera to get the photo! He's such a dork. Here's the little video. 

I've never added a video before... 

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i289.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid289.photobucket.com/albums/ll233/csolime03/CIMG2362.flv">


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy birthday Rugen! He looks great! 

Glenn


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

He's beautiful, and the pictures are great too! Happy 1st Birthday Rugen!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks again! 

I want to get a new stacked shot of him in the next few days so I can have something to compare to when he's older. He's changed so much since the last one when he was 9.5 months old.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is such a ham!!
I love Rugen


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Rugen is just STUNNINGLY handsome and regal!! I LOVE his puppy pics but especially the one recent picture of him laying by the pool. He looks soooooo handsome!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

How did I miss Rugen pictures!! Happy Belated Birthday you handsome devil!! Give him a big squishy belated birthday hug from me!!!


----------

